# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Giá vé đi cáp treo Bà Nà

## thietht

Khu Du lịch Bà Nà – Suối Mơ cách trung tâm thành Phố Đà Nẵng 35 km, để đến Bà Nà chỉ mất khoảng 30 phút đi xe. Đến Bà nà,khi đi cáp treo bạn sẽ được thưởng ngoạn cảnh đẹp có một không hai. Ở độ cao trên 1.487 so với mực nước biển, du khách sẽ có cảm giác lâng lâng như đi giữa chín tầng mây. Phóng tầm mắt ra xa, thành phố biển Đà Nẵng đang từng ngày chuyển mình với dòng sông Hàn thơ mộng uốn quanh, xa xa thấy Ngũ Hành Sơn như một hòn non bộ và thấy nhấp nhô những chiếc thuyền đậu ở bến sông… 

Giá vé đi du lịch cáp treo Bà Nà : 300.000 VNĐ cho người ở Đà Nẵng và 400.000VNĐ cho khách đến du lịch Đà Nẵng (người ngoại tỉnh)

Tại thiên đường du lịch này, bạn sẽ được cảm nhận bốn mùa riêng biệt trong một ngày: sáng - Xuân, trưa - Hạ, chiều - Thu, tối - Đông với không khí thoáng đãng, trong lành mát mẻ. Bà Nà được coi là một Đà Lạt của Đà Nẵng và được công nhận là khu dữ trữ thiên nhiên. Những năm gần đây, Đà Nẵng dần dần khôi phục và tôn tạo một số khu biệt thự cổ kiểu Pháp, khu văn hóa Phật giáo, hầm rượu và hàng loạt khách sạn, biệt thự, sân quần vợt, quán bar… phục vụ du lịch giải trí



Cáp treo Bà Na - đường lên tiên cảnh





Đặc biệt, Bà Nà có một diện mạo mới khi đưa sử dụng tuyến cáp treo được Hiệp hội Cáp treo Thế giới công nhận hai kỷ lục thế giới. Đó là kỷ lục tuyến cáp treo một dây dài nhất (5.042,62 m), và kỷ lục tuyến cáp treo có độ cao chênh giữa ga trên và ga dưới lớn nhất (1.291,81 m, độ dốc trung bình gần 30 độ). Toàn tuyến cáp treo có 22 trụ với 94 cabin, công suất phục vụ 1.500 khách/giờ, thời gian đi từ ga đi đến ga đến là 15 phút với vận tốc 6m/s. Đây cũng là tuyến cáp treo có tổng kinh phí đầu tư lớn nhất Việt Nam (300 tỷ đồng).

Ngồi trên cáp treo,bạn sẽ được thưởng ngoạn cảnh đẹp có một không hai. Ở độ cao trên 1.487 so với mực nước biển, du khách sẽ có cảm giác lâng lâng như đi giữa chín tầng mây. Phóng tầm mắt ra xa, thành phố biển Đà Nẵng đang từng ngày chuyển mình với dòng sông Hàn thơ mộng uốn quanh, xa xa thấy Ngũ Hành Sơn như một hòn non bộ và thấy nhấp nhô những chiếc thuyền đậu ở bến sông…



Cáp treo Bà Nà- cáp treo dài nhất thế giới 

*Giá vé cáp treo*

*Bảng giá này áp  dụng từ ngày 23/05/2012 Cụ thể:

 Đối tượng là người tỉnh ngoài
 Giá vé
 Số lượng
 Lượt đi
 Lượt về

 Người lớn
 400.000 VND/Người
 8 người/Cabin
 x
 x

 Trẻ em (từ 1m – 1.3m)
 330.000 VND/Người
 8 người/Cabin
 x
 x





 Đối tượng là người Đà Nẵng
 Giá vé
 Số lượng
 Lượt đi
 Lượt về

 Người lớn
 300.000 VND/Người
 8 người/Cabin
 x
 x

 Trẻ em (từ 1m – 1.3m)
 240.000 VND/Người
 8 người/Cabin
 x
 x






Ghi chú : 
    - Các trẻ em dưới 1m được đi miễn phí với điều kiện phải có người lớn đi cùng
    - Giá vé cáp treo trên bao gồm hai tuyến cáp treo (Tuyến thứ 1 và tuyến thứ 2)*









(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## koko

Bà Nà đẹp quá, cuối năm xin nghỉ phép làm một chuyến miền trung mới được.

----------


## ngocducdanangbeach

> Bà Nà đẹp quá, cuối năm xin nghỉ phép làm một chuyến miền trung mới được.


CÔNG TY  TM & DV DU LỊCH HUY KHÁNH
                                    DANANGBEACH TRAVEL
 Web: Danang Beach Travel | Du lich Bien Da Nang | Du lich Ba Na | Cho thue xe Du lich | Dich vu Cano Bai bien | Danang Travel | Thuyen Du lich       Email: info@danangbeach.vn
       Tel: 0511.3 898556 - 389.88.85 - 370.23.24 ;  Fax: 0511.3 89.83.28  
                Add: 95 Nguyễn Du - Thành Phố  Đà Nẵng  

THƯ NGỎ:

    Kính gởi: Quý Khách Hàng

Nhân dịp năm mới 2012. Công ty CP ĐTPT TM & DV Du Lịch Huy Khánh kính gởi lời chào trân trọng và lời chúc sức khoẻ đến Quý anh/chị, kính chúc Quý anh/chị hàng ngày càng đạt nhiều thành công trong cuộc sồng.
Để chào đón một năm mới thật nhiều niềm vui, sức khỏe và thỏa sức khám phá những miền đất mới, những điều thú vị trong cuộc sống và những điều đó sẽ được bộc lộ tại những khu du lịch nỗi tiếng của Thành Phố Đà Nẵng.

Công ty CP ĐTPT TM & DV Du Lịch Huy Khánh – Huy Khánh Travel được thành lập theo Giấy phép ĐKKD số 0401306161 do Sở Kế hoạch & đầu tư TP. Đà Nẵng cấp. Tác nghiệp chính trên các lĩnh vực:
     Chương trình Opentour và các Tour khám phá vẻ đẹp của thành phố biển Đà Nẵng, Với khu dự trữ sinh quyển thế giới Cù Lao Chàm, Du lịch đi thăm quan Bán Đảo Sơn Trà, Thăm quan khu du lịch Bà Nà – Núi Chúa.
Như Quý anh/chị đã biết, Đà Nẵng là trung tâm của các di sản văn hoá thế giới tại miền Trung. Đây chính là điểm đến của tất cả du khách trên mọi miền của Đất nước cũng như các du khách nước ngoài đến với Việt Nam.

Danangbeach Travel là đơn vị có kinh nghiệm trong việc sắp xếp, tổ chức các chương trình tour du lịch cho khách nội địa du lịch trong nước và nước ngoài hay khách quốc tế. Đặt biệt là những tour du lịch tại Tp Đà Nẵng.

  Một lần nữa Danangbeach Travel chúc quý anh chị sức khỏe và đạt được thật nhiều thành công trong cuộc sống.
Huy Khánh Travel luôn là niềm tin và là địa chỉ đáng tin cậy trong việc chia sẻ thông tin, trách nhiệm cùng với Quý đơn vị. 

                    Rất mong được phục vụ quý khách hàng!

----------


## sharing83

Giá cao thế này thì khó đi nhỉ

----------


## hathanhth7

Ad cập nhật lại giá vè Bà Nà nhé: Người ngoại tỉnh là 500k, người Đà Nẵng là 400k, giá bạn nêu là của năm cũ rồi, hihi.
Bên mình có open tour khởi hành trong ngày với giá trọn gói từ 780.000/khách, liện hệ: 0913 822 177 mình tư vẫn nhé

----------


## hathanhth7

Đà Nẵng - Huế - Hội An bạn nhé, alo bên mình tư vẫn với giá cả hợp lý: Mr. Thanh Bùi 0913 822 177. Hiện mình đang mở open tour Bà Nà trong ngày với giá 780.000/ vé, dịch vụ chuyên nghiệp, bạn có dư định đi thì ủng hộ mình nhé!!!

----------


## dung89

Giá vé cũng cao đó chứ

----------

